# 27 y/o mission to financial freedom



## cmoney (Nov 12, 2012)

*Starting my own journal for my mission to complete financial freedom. 

(1) Task one is for my asset income to exceed my expenses (assuming a base expense of 1500-2100 monthly)

(2) The ongoing goal will be to increase assets first, before expenses increase 

(3) Last point, everyone has to start somewhere and these goals might change for me. Goal 1 is the main focus *


My stats to come shortly


----------



## cmoney (Nov 12, 2012)

Personal Trainer & Fitness instructor 

*NOVEMBER 1st 2012 *

Assets: 38,367.77	

Liabilities: 12,319.82	

Net Worth:	26,539.38

*Monthly CashFlow*

Income: 3,888 (after tax) 
Expense: 2513

Cashflow: 1375


----------



## leviathan (Oct 30, 2012)

What are your assets comprised of?


----------

